# Season 1 & 2 parts for Mobeius J2???



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Recently I have been reading Hobby Talk Memeber Beatlepaul's 
thread on his efforts to make a first season LIS Jupiter 2, I had not
really noticed how many changes that they had made through the
various seasons. The changes and the fantastic work that Beatlepaul
had put into this task made me wonder why are there not any add-on
kits out there to make that transition easier. How many folks out there
would like to see something like that produced? Think of it a first and
second season version J2 upgrade sets......How about it?

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. I'd also like to see a 'airlock upgrade' set from someone, with finishing parts to complete the airlock, maybe a photoetch outer hatch so a builder can do a straightforward cut out and replace for an open hallway look, or if they want a sliding hatch.

Oh, there's lots that could be done, I'm somewhat surprised this hasn't happened already!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please Delete


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd love to see any kind of "bells and whistles" kit released for the J2.
I'm sure with all the research before production, the parts that maybe had to be sacrificed to reach a certain price point on the tooling could be reconsidered as an add-on. I'd certainly also 2nd the airlock idea. I've been away from modelling for a long time (keeping a stack, of course, but the Moebius J2 brought me back to active planning at least) - and I'm sure a kit would be better than my rusty scratch-building skills, as I do intend to include the airlock and ajacent hallway (among other things) any way I can.
As for the 'seasons', I'm thinking of building to justify my own memories. I think it'll be a conglomeration of all 3 seasons, but exactly as I remember!
It seems the longer I wait to get started, the more ideas and inspiration I get from all the mind-blowing builds posted here. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it's possible that to many of those building the JII, they're just not aware of the various and sundry changes in the interior over the seasons. Some of the changes are very subtle like moving various 'stock' control panels around, some significant like the Space Pod hatch.

Nothing wrong with that of course, it's the difference between a casual (but serious, professional) builder and the otaku, the obsessed intense fan. 

I mean, I sure couldn't tell the difference between a Bf109-G2 and a -G6 at a glance...

But add-on and upgrade and replacement parts for the interior are a largely untapped market I think. Given the work that Moeibus put into the kit I feel safe in saying the interior is a gem worthy of being it's own display sans the hull. Surely the work BP has done with his proves that.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just tossing out a couple of ideas.
Aftermarket replacement part kits that I'd like to see are an Atomic Clock, a first season Communications Center, and a replacement Space Pod Hatch. KenLee has already made some great cieling beams to connect the wall columns (I'm not thinking of the right word this morning), but having a set of those pillars hollowed out to be wired for lighting would be another nice kit idea.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Seaview said:


> Just tossing out a couple of ideas.
> Aftermarket replacement part kits that I'd like to see are an Atomic Clock, a first season Communications Center, and a replacement Space Pod Hatch. KenLee has already made some great cieling beams to connect the wall columns (I'm not thinking of the right word this morning), but having a set of those pillars hollowed out to be wired for lighting would be another nice kit idea.


Yes! I have to go with those too...hey the possibilities a just endless, I
hope you aftermarket manufactures have your ears open on this one.

think of it kits to "TRICKED OUT" your Moebius LIS Jupiter 2!!!!!!

Gotta Love that!!!:thumbsup: 

fortress


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve H said:


> I think it's a great idea. I'd also like to see a 'airlock upgrade' set from someone, with finishing parts to complete the airlock, maybe a photoetch outer hatch so a builder can do a straightforward cut out and replace for an open hallway look, or if they want a sliding hatch.
> 
> Oh, there's lots that could be done, I'm somewhat surprised this hasn't happened already!


I love this particular idea... I've always wanted to have the airlock look more like it did on the filming set. Crafting a sliding hatch by cutting into a fairly expensive model is a bit scary, but knowing that there's an aftermarket "enhancement" with ready made parts would encourage the faint at heart to take that additional step. One bit that I would like to see is a photoetch detail piece for the interior side of the outer hatch. There's some wonderful detail that you see quite a bit of in the early episodes, but trying to duplicate that with sheet plastic would prove somewhat problematic.

There's a number of opportunities for aftermarket accessorizing the J2, not to mention make a bit of money while you're at it.

Bryan


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

"Seems everyone is content to build it the same way everyone else is building it..throw in the lights(dosen't matter if there scale or not, Just so they Light up..LOL!"

I most certainly agree with this statement Mark. The use of Christmas lights in these models just drives me insane! (including one of my very close friends builds!! LOL!) All LED's ARE NOT the same! Great lighting of this and any other build takes a lot of planning, and careful construction as well. Just because there are tons of blinking doo-dads everywhere doesn't mean it looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> I love this particular idea... I've always wanted to have the airlock look more like it did on the filming set. Crafting a sliding hatch by cutting into a fairly expensive model is a bit scary, but knowing that there's an aftermarket "enhancement" with ready made parts would encourage the faint at heart to take that additional step. One bit that I would like to see is a photoetch detail piece for the interior side of the outer hatch. There's some wonderful detail that you see quite a bit of in the early episodes, but trying to duplicate that with sheet plastic would prove somewhat problematic.
> 
> There's a number of opportunities for aftermarket accessorizing the J2, not to mention make a bit of money while you're at it.
> 
> Bryan


Hm. I just had a wacky idea.

A forced perspective 'something' to place behind the lower viewport to give the impression of the lower deck.

Might be a cardboard fold piece, might be a combo of photoetch and resin, I don't know what it would take to execute the look.

Yes, I know the physics doesn't allow for there to be a lower deck.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> I actually tried just that my friend, on my Current season 1 Build....
> 
> I had the Viewport open and close etc.. However, their isn't enough room(for me anyway) to give it a proper look:freak:.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm thinking of what TSDS managed with the little Spindrift with some resin inserts and transparency film...


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Well, I'm thinking of what TSDS managed with the little Spindrift with some resin inserts and transparency film...


Steve --

When you are working with something as small as that tiny Spindrift model, you can really almost put ANYTHING on some backlit film and make it look pretty good. Considering the size of the lower viewport in the Moebius J2 though, you'd really run into some perspective issues. It would only look "good" from a straight-on angle, and even then, only from a certain vertical viewpoint. The image inside would not change much as you changed your viewing perspective, and the more of a viewing angle you had, the less satisfied you would be with the results. I have a drawing here that is almost finished for the J2 lower deck, but when I printed out a test copy was just not really happy with it because of these issues. I tried expanding it and curving it a bit, and it still looked "off" if you know what I mean.

I even printed up that panoramic "power core" photo that I have and tried that! It looked pretty cool when curved! But, totally innacurate!

As for the other aftermarket items, I honestly did a lot better with the Space Clipper decals than I did with any of the stuff I put out for the J2. I've sold very few launch pads, not a lot of decal sets, and considering what it cost me to do that fusion core light, it took a long time for me to just make my money back. 

We have maybe 10-20 "hard core" J2 fans here, and I know they would purchase aftermarket products for the J2, but that is not enough of a customer base to even produce aftermarket parts. I spent $150.00 on a rubber mold and resin. I spent the better part of a week designing, molding and casting. Then I spent 2 days on promo, artwork and instructions for the mini Spindrift mods. I've sold five of them so far!

As for additional photo-etch parts,I'm sure Paul will do them if he feels he can sell enough of them. 

Thankfully, there are a LOT of Moebius J2 models out there, so there may come a time when this is more possible than it is today. The economy is hurting everyone, and it's really hard to justify spending more money on a few aftermarket parts than you spent on the whole kit, when you're trying to keep food on the table. Everyone has to really play it smart these days, and we're all finding things that we no longer do or do as often. I know I never go out to eat anymore! It's been at least a year since I've had a meal in a restaurant and washed it down with a few cold beers! It's cheaper to do it at home and watch a good DVD or two while I'm at it. I'll spend that money I saved on some modeling component or something else instead!

We're all making adjustments is what I'm saying. Including the aftermarket manufacturers! I've spent a lot of time recently working on "universal" lighting projects. The fusion core is one thing, but internal model lighting? Why should that cost so much money? It's often just a few LED's and some wire in most cases. Believe me -- that is NOT a high dollar item, and should not command a $30.00 price tag! I sell bright white LED's for .50 cents each. I make a little money on that -- but then again, I have to pay for and purchase thousands of them in advance to be able to discount them enough to sell. 

So.... In conclusion, I would not hold my breath for additional aftermarket stuff for the J2! There is plenty out there to be had right now!

--Henry


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Well said, Henry. A lot of real world info most of us never see.
If I was nagging, that would certainly make me think twice. But it doesn't stop us from dreaming.
So how about it, Paul? Think we might see another supplemental etch for the J2 someday? My vote would be for the magna-panels, or at least the frames.
Never been happy with those clear parts. The extentions don't even reach the sides!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Henry, believe me, I fully understand the issues involved with niche product! I apologize if I seemed pushy or demanding. 

Yeah, I keep forgetting what a big opening that lower deck window is, not having the kit in hand to remind me.

I'm sorry you're not getting more hits on the Spindrift side window parts. Just from what's been posted I can see what an amazing addition they are. I'll tell you, I think part of the problem is it's just too easy for the 'masses' to confuse the Moebius kit with the old Aurora kit (as in seeing a pic on the internet) because there's no physical comparison, no context. Better 'before' and 'after' pics might be a big boost.

Yeah, there's an obvious need for a low cost generic lighting system. As a survivor of the Paul Newett Star Fleet Assembly Manual days I would welcome 'plug 'n play' options. 

I'm glad the 'space clipper' decals are a big seller, but it's obvious why they would be, isn't it?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Rallystone said:


> Well said, Henry. A lot of real world info most of us never see.
> If I was nagging, that would certainly make me think twice. But it doesn't stop us from dreaming.
> So how about it, Paul? Think we might see another supplemental etch for the J2 someday? My vote would be for the magna-panels, or at least the frames.
> Never been happy with those clear parts. The extentions don't even reach the sides!


Heheheh.... I hope I was not sounding too much like a preacher on a soapbox! Just thought I'd share... 

I have lots of ideas, things I want to do, and I have to figure out what will sell and what will not. Some things surprise me. I really thought the J2 would be a great subject for me, but I sold more for the PL kit than I did for the moebius. Maybe because the moebius kit is so much bigger and much more detailed -- both of which make actually much easier to paint! It certainly goes together MUCH nicer, and that is a HUGE plus. The old PL kit was difficult to work with -- my decals went a long way to helping out in that area, but you still had to cut, scratch, file, sand, putty, etc. With the Moebius kit, anyone with even barely adequate modeling skills can really make a great prop-like buildup! And some of the builds I've seen here at Hobbytalk are simply just stunning! I think it is really a great all-around model kit for builders no matter what their experience level is. If you've been away from the hobby for 20 years, you need two things: An account here at Hobbytalk (for inspiration and ideas) and a Moebius J2 model kit. You're off and running then!

In the meantime, don't worry -- I think there will still be lots of aftermarket stuff for some time to come -- but I think they are going to get a bit more expensive to help the manufacturer spread their costs a bit. Plus, just like everything else, the price of raw materials and services is on the rise, and that's going to make a lot of us think twice before starting our next project. 

And those Magna panels? Why not get some evergreen styrene strips and make your own? They are just standard shapes and rectangles. Should be easy enough to make if you're not happy with the ones that came with the kit and you'll have the satisfaction of making it yourself! Look at some of the stuff ducttapeforever makes out of the stuff if you need inspiration -- he's really good at it! Plus, it's good to have that stuff lying around anyway!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Henry, believe me, I fully understand the issues involved with niche product! I apologize if I seemed pushy or demanding.
> 
> Yeah, I keep forgetting what a big opening that lower deck window is, not having the kit in hand to remind me.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve --

No, your post was not pushy or demanding! It's just frustrating when you guys throw out great ideas, and we have to try to figure out if we can do it in a cost-effective effort. 

I hope, on the other hand, that I did not come off as complaining or striking out! I was just sharing info.

And regarding Spindrift, it's a holiday weekend, no one but people at Hobbytalk even KNOW about it yet, so I'm not giving up on it, that's for sure! 

Though you do have me thinking about a back lit panel for the J2.... maybe I should see what I can come up with and let the buyer decide for himself! It IS a long weekend..... 

--H


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes the Moebius J2 has great potential for aftermarket parts, Not only declas but
add-on kits. I was thinking about how the old Marusan Japanese J2 kit had a 
few cool ideas one was a Transparent hull so you could see the interior.

Check this out
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-dioramas/00133.html

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jupiter-2 JK1 53 2-4-11.jpg

That would be a killer for the Moebius J2 indeed.

fortress


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _throw in the lights(doesn't matter if there scale or not, Just so they Light up.._


What kind of boneheaded, Christmas light-loving freak would do such a thing?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fortress said:


> Yes the Moebius J2 has great potential for aftermarket parts, Not only declas but
> add-on kits. I was thinking about how the old Marusan Japanese J2 kit had a
> few cool ideas one was a Transparent hull so you could see the interior.
> 
> ...


Ooooooh, man, that thing had 'bump 'n go' mystery action?! INSANE!

Clearly I'm no expert on such things but the shape of the hull, it looks to me they took that from the semi-scale landed prop JII.

LOL! I just thought of something! With that giant pillar in the middle, it's almost ready to be converted to the craft from the Land of the Giants pitch film!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fortress said:


> Yes the Moebius J2 has great potential for aftermarket parts, Not only declas but
> add-on kits. I was thinking about how the old Marusan Japanese J2 kit had a
> few cool ideas one was a Transparent hull so you could see the interior.
> 
> ...


Holy cow! Did they even look at the J2 before they made that model?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Holy cow! Did they even look at the J2 before they made that model?


Good question, isn't it? I do wonder how much in the way of reference material was provided to them. 

Look at the instruction sheet pages, the 'cutaway blueprint' drawing is actually not bad for representing the first season interior (in a crude way of course, this was all pre-home video) so someone HAD a good assortment of stills to work from, but the interior of the kit itself, man, that's just wacky.

As to the exterior, I am still of the opinion they were given pictures of the semi-scale exterior prop.


----------

